# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طفلان سوريان يجتازان امتحانا "جامعيا"

## تحية عسكريه

سجل الطفلان عبد الحميد وصبا مازن حيدر مؤخرا "إنجازا سوريا جديدا بل وعربيا", حيث اجتازا أول امتحاناتهما الجامعية في مادة الرياضيات محرزين علامة تامة. 

فقد حصل الطفلان على العلامة القصوى البالغة 5/5 في امتحانات *AP- Calculus التي توازي مادة الرياضيات (التفاضل والتكامل) في السنة الأولى الجامعية.‏ 

وبحسب ما اورد صحيفة الثورة فان "هذه العلامة تؤهلهما لتعديل هذا الامتحان في الرياضيات, بمادة جامعية في كبريات الجامعات العالمية, حيث جرى تأكيد ذلك في جامعة MIT الأولى في العالم في علوم الكومبيوتر، وجامعة (كارينجي ميلون) التي تعد الأولى في العالم في علوم الذكاء الاصطناعي".‏ 

وكانا الطفلان قبلا قد اجتازا امتحانات السات, حيث تعد امتحانات (السات-1) شرطا للقبول في الجامعات الأميركية, وامتحانات (السات-2) الذي يعد شرطا للقبول في التخصصات الجامعية في الجامعات الأميركية الهندسة مثلاً تتطلب امتحانين في (السات-2) في الرياضيات والفيزياء.‏ 



وكان عبد الحميد تمكن وهو في الصف الرابع من تجاوز امتحان (السات-1) رياضيات بنتيجة 590/800 متقدمة على 72% من الطلبة, في حين إستطاع عندما كان في الصف الخامس من تجاوز امتحان (السات-2) فيزياء بنتيجة 680/800 متقدماً على 58% من الطلبة وعندما بلغ الصف السادس الابتدائي تجاوز امتحان (السات-2) القسم الأول رياضيات بنتيجة 740/800 متقدماً على 95% من الطلبة, وفي امتحان (السات-2) القسم الثاني رياضيات بنتيجة 780/800 متقدماً على 84% من الطلبة.‏ 

بينما نجحت صبا عندما كانت في الصف الرابع الابتدائي في امتحانات (السات 1) رياضيات بنتيجة 550/800 متقدماً على 59% من الطلبة وعندما بلغت الصف الخامس الابتدائي نجحت في امتحان (السات-2 ذ القسم الأول رياضيات) بنتيجة 710/800 متقدمة على 88% من الطلبة.‏ 

ونقلت صحيفة الثورة عن عبد الحميد وصبا قولهما "إن عمليات التحضير لامتحانات AP-Calculus كانت بسيطة نتيجة برمجتها من قبل والدي بشكل جيد, حيث كانت الدراسة تستغرق نحو الساعة يوميا ولمدة خمسة أيام في الأسبوع".‏ 



ويضيفان "لقد استعدينا جيدا للامتحانات ولم يكن علينا أي ضغط, بل على العكس حملنا معنا الثقة التي علمنا إياها والدنا واستطعنا كسر حاجز الخوف والرهبة الذي كان موجودا في امتحانات السات, بل كنا عند تقديم امتحانات (AP-Calculus) نتبادل الابتسامات والأحاديث مع الأشخاص الكبار الذين قدموا معنا الامتحانات, عكس المرات الماضية حينما كانوا يستغربون من وجودنا في قاعة الامتحانات لصغر أعمارنا".‏ 



ويوضحان أن " امتحانات AP-Calculus تتجاوز الثلاث ساعات, وهي تتضمن 50 سؤالا منها بالإضافة إلى ست مسائل تحليلية وتحتاج إلى تفكير وعمليات تحليلية معقدة, لكن دقة التحضير ساعدناعلى الانتهاء من حل الأسئلة قبل 15 دقيقة من انتهاء المدة, وقبل معظم الطلاب الكبار الذين قدموا الامتحانات".‏ 



تقول الصحيفة "الآن وبعد أن تعمد الأب هذا العام إلى إطلاق يده عن تدرس ولديه, والاكتفاء بالإشراف والتوجيه والمساعدة عند الطلب يحضر عبد الحميد وصبا هذا العام لامتحانات التوفل, في الوقت الذي يقوم عبد الحميد بتدريس صبا لمادة الفيزياء, بينما اجتاز عبد الحميد مرحلة جيدة في دراسته للغة البرمجة جافا, وهناك احتمال للتحضير لمواد الاقتصاد والإحصاء والقانون خلال المرحلة المقبلة, يقول المهندس حيدر: "لقد ارتأيت أن أريح عبد الحميد وصبا من تقديم الامتحانات خلال العام القادم, والاكتفاء بالتحضير لجميع هذه المواد خلال عامي 2007 و2008 والتقدم إلى الامتحانات في نهاية العام الدراسي 2008". 



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

* امتحانات AP عبارة عن مجموعة امتحانات يعادل كل منها مادة جامعية وتغطي مجموعة من مواد السنة الأولى والثانية الجامعية, وتشرف عليها هيئة الكوليج بورد الأميريكية التي تضم تجمعاً من حوالي 4300 مؤسسة وهيئة تعليمية أميركية.‏ 



ويتضمن امتحان الـ AP-Calculus المعادلات الجبرية والمثلثية والأسية واللوغاريتمية والمعادلات العكسية لمواضيع النهايات والتفاضل (التفاضل الضمني وطرق الاشتقاق المختلفة والمشتق الأول والثاني وحساب القيم الصغرى والعظمى ومعدلات التغير وتطبيقاتهم العملية وغيرها) والتكامل (طرق التكامل وحساب المساحة والحجم والحسابات التقريبية).‏

----------


## عُبادة

ماشاء الله عليهم


بس المشكلة انه بكرة بروحوا على امريكا تستفيد منهم واحنا ما رح نشوفهم ولا رح نستفيد منهم لما يكبروا شوي ويصيروا علماء ان شاء الله 
طبعا السبب هو عدم وجود دعم مادي ولا حتى معنوي عندنا بدولنا العربية :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو يا حلو عندنا بالوطن العربي مبدعين موجودين بنفس الوطن العربي بس بدهم مين يعرفهم

----------


## saousana

ما شاء الله اللهم صلي عللا سيدنا محمد 
السبب الاول والاخير اهتمام الاهل بالاضافة الى الذكاء
تخيلو كل طفل عنده شوية ذكاء نهتم فيه هيك ... بصير عنا مبدعين اكتر 
وبعدين يا عبادة همة لقو اهتمام في وطنهم ... مشان يضلو وما يطلعو برة 
يعني الحياة فرص واذا ما استغلو فرصة النجاح رح تروح عليهم
ولما يصير في براكج رعاية في بلدهم اكيد رح يفضلوها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما شاء الله اللهم صلي عللا سيدنا محمد 
> السبب الاول والاخير اهتمام الاهل بالاضافة الى الذكاء
> تخيلو كل طفل عنده شوية ذكاء نهتم فيه هيك ... بصير عنا مبدعين اكتر 
> وبعدين يا عبادة همة لقو اهتمام في وطنهم ... مشان يضلو وما يطلعو برة 
> يعني الحياة فرص واذا ما استغلو فرصة النجاح رح تروح عليهم
> ولما يصير في براكج رعاية في بلدهم اكيد رح يفضلوها


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

> ما شاء الله اللهم صلي عللا سيدنا محمد 
> السبب الاول والاخير اهتمام الاهل بالاضافة الى الذكاء
> تخيلو كل طفل عنده شوية ذكاء نهتم فيه هيك ... بصير عنا مبدعين اكتر 
> وبعدين يا عبادة همة لقو اهتمام في وطنهم ... مشان يضلو وما يطلعو برة 
> يعني الحياة فرص واذا ما استغلو فرصة النجاح رح تروح عليهم
> ولما يصير في براكج رعاية في بلدهم اكيد رح يفضلوها


شفنا كثير من هالمبدعين والمفكرين 
هم حاليا لانهم صغار ممكن يلاقوا اهتمام في وطنهم ووالديهم

بس بكرة لما ييجوا يكتشفوا او يخترعوا بدهم دعم مالي كبير حتى يقدروا يفيدونا بعلمهم

وهذا الشي للاسف ما رح يلاقوه ولا بأي دولة عربية ولا حتى اسلامية

اسألي دكاترة القسم عندكوا القدامى يعني قبل 15 سنة اذا ظل حدا منهم عن مهندس حاسوب اسمه نبيل غزلان
اسأليهم عنه وأسالي شو كانوا موظفينه بالجامعة؟؟

وشكرا

----------


## غسان

_مشكور تحية عسكرية  ... ولكن كم عمرهم بالزبط ؟؟ لانه عمرهم هو الي بيحدد قوة الانجاز ..._

----------


## saousana

> _مشكور تحية عسكرية  ... ولكن كم عمرهم بالزبط ؟؟ لانه عمرهم هو الي بيحدد قوة الانجاز ..._


شو بهم العمر يا غسان ... المهم اصغر منا بالعمر 
وعندهم قدرات ما شاء الله 
وبعدين شوف انجازاتهم في سن صغير وبمارتب كمان على مستوى الممتحنين

----------


## Shift

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
بالفعل لدينا طاقات قويه جدا 
لكن .. من يستثمر ؟؟؟ 
لتجدن الآف من علماؤنا في بلاد الغرب 
وامثالهم لا تحصي .. ومنهم الكثيرون الحاصلون علي جوائز رفيعه 
المشكله الاولي .. انها ليست مشكله اهتمام عائلي .. 
وانما هي مشكله اهتمام حكومه .. بالرعايا والتعليم والعمل علي تقدم الامه .. 
معلومه : في اسرائيل ينفقون حوالي 13% من الدخل القومي علي البحث العلمي .. وهي نسبه تعد الاكبر في العالم .. 

بالنهايه .. مشكور

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



شو بهم العمر يا غسان ... المهم اصغر منا بالعمر 
وعندهم قدرات ما شاء الله 
وبعدين شوف انجازاتهم في سن صغير وبمارتب كمان على مستوى الممتحنين 


همه متميزين فعلا ... ولكن حجم الانجاز اذا اجتازوا امتحان *AP- Calculus بعمر 16 سنة يختلف عن اجتيازهم ل الامتحان بعمر 11 او 12 سنة ... 

الطفل كلمة عامة .. من لما ينولد الانسان حتى عمر 18 سنة ... هذا الي قصدته_

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ماشاء الله عليهم
> 
> 
> بس المشكلة انه بكرة بروحوا على امريكا تستفيد منهم واحنا ما رح نشوفهم ولا رح نستفيد منهم لما يكبروا شوي ويصيروا علماء ان شاء الله 
> طبعا السبب هو عدم وجود دعم مادي ولا حتى معنوي عندنا بدولنا العربية


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


 مشكورة زهرة التوليب  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## زهره التوليب

ماشاء الله

مشكور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## hossamhh2006

تحياتى للجميع ولك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
__


 عراسي ابو الخل . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hossamhh2006  
_تحياتى للجميع ولك_


 عراسي حسام اهلا وسهلا فيك . :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

